# Retirement Homes recommendations please



## cheeky girl (22 January 2008)

Can anyone recommend some retirement homes around South/West Wales, Bristol, Bath, Somerset or Devon please?
Thanks


----------



## Amymay (22 January 2008)

Hello 

I investigated this one about two years ago - although never actually went there as the horse was pts in the end.  However, the lady sounded very nice.

Happy Horse Retirement Home 

Specifically though what's being looked for????  There is a horse near where mine is that is kept on their own - and they could be open to having a companion........

B


----------



## cheeky girl (22 January 2008)

It's for a livery on our yard who can't keep her horse in 24/7 as it's not fair on him. She's looking for retirement livery so maybe in really bad weather he can come in or at least have a field shelter. 
Thanks alot she's ringing that one and the other one in Brecon but asked me to ask on here 
	
	
		
		
	


	




Anyway how's you?


----------



## Amymay (22 January 2008)

[ QUOTE ]
Anyway how's you?   

[/ QUOTE ] 

Good thanks - cheesed off with the weather - aren't we all.  Always look out for you when I'm comming through the woods.  

What about Mr P behind the cabin???? He has 24/7 in the summer - and all day TO in the winter.  She could either have the horse on part or full livery, or DIY.......

I was very happy when I was there with Amy.


----------



## MissIndependance (22 January 2008)

Hiah - we do retirement livery - b ut we don't have shelters, just plenty of natural shelter, ie valleys and hedges, we have several on retirement livery and also youngsters here to grow up! Google Rollestone Farm and Devon and you'll find us! We're in Exeter!


----------



## Willow1 (22 January 2008)

My mare has retired to Monshall Farm, website www.horseretirementlivery.co.uk (there are pics of my horse on there!)
My mare has been there nearly 2 years and is very well and happy.  The horses there are all either retired or youngsters, so the herd dynamics remain settled and they live out 24/7 but have fields with lots of natural protection.
Let me know if you want more info.


----------



## sallypops (22 January 2008)

is there any retirement places in scotland, would love to open such a place when i'm older, never really seen any in scotland specifically for retirered horses


----------



## mariond (22 January 2008)

I have driven past this one on the way to the saddlers and the owner (Sam Workman) seems very pleasant.
http://www.equineretirement.co.uk


----------



## cheeky girl (22 January 2008)

Didn't realise he has TO in winter as well. Will pass that on. Might be worth putting my name down as well 
	
	
		
		
	


	




Work's busy at the moment. I'm here most of the time it feels like


----------



## cheeky girl (22 January 2008)

Thanks Dan will pass this on


----------



## cheeky girl (22 January 2008)

Thanks will google you and give her the details.


----------



## Dressagebabe (23 January 2008)

Hi,
I offer retirement livery in South Devon, It is not a business for me, just my passion for horses. My husband is a Veterinary Surgeon and we have superb newly constructed spacious stables with 20 acres of post &amp; rail Paddocks along with an arena if needed!!  Our farrier is a family friend whom is a remedial farrier (the best in the south west I say!!) and our equine dentist is superb - he does Mary Kings horses.  I have a small yard, only 5 liveries so that each horse gets all my attention, no helpers I prefer it that way as I look after them like I look after my own.  I am happy to send regular photo's and letters for people that are out of our area to help keep in touch and as my husband is a Vet they always have instant attention should they need it.  You are welcome to visit your horse WITHOUT an appointment any time.  PM me if you would like further info.


----------



## legendandboyo (13 July 2008)

i AM LOOKING TO RETIRER MY tb MARE WHO DID DRESSAGE WITH ME TO nATIONAL LEVEL. SHE IS NOT ENJOYING LIFE AS A WORKING HORSE ANY MORE AND i AM NEAR eXETER. iF YOU COULD PM ME YOUR DETAILS AS i DON';T KNOW HOW TO I WOULD BE INTRESTED IN THE SOUTH DEVON LIVERY
THANKS
J


----------



## brighteyes (22 January 2009)

Based on personal experience, I can recommend

 <font color="blue"> Happy Horse Retirement Home </font> 

I'd like to know of any in the North of England!


----------



## ticino33 (23 February 2009)

hello - i am looking to retire my lovely 13 year old boy as the vet has recommnded it following hsi MRI - do you please have any vacancies? could you please send me some info? my email is sarah.mclennan@tiscali.co.uk
thanks so much, look forward to hearing from you
sarah


----------



## tickety_boo (23 February 2009)

I replied to this but it didn't seem to come up. Here it is again, this lady is between Bristol and Bath:

www.pony-donkey-goat-retirement.co.uk


----------



## karen21 (16 March 2009)

Hi - apologies if I'm doing this wrong - never been on a forum until a couple of weeks ago! I've seen the message from Dressage_babe but it dates back to Jan 08. Are you still offering retirement livery?  If so - sounds great - could you mail me details please so that I can get in touch?


----------



## thebeanieman (30 March 2009)

I would like to recommend Equine Tranquility. They are a horse retirement home in Bedfordshire.

http://www.equinetranquility.co.uk

Hope this helps.


----------

